# TuxMat (floor mat) Review



## gord888 (Feb 10, 2018)

Disclosure: I purchased the front, and second row mats myself. I'm not getting paid, nor am i receiving any compensation for this review. 

Howdy folks, thought I'd do a quick review of the TuxMat floor mats i purchased recently for my Tiguan. Floor mats are one of those things that EVERYONE gets for their vehicles, and finding good ones can be challenging. TuxMat is based in Scarborough, Ontario and they make custom fitted mats. They use a PVC material with a leather-like grain that somewhat resembles leather grain seats on the Highline. They are softly padded unlike the traditional rubber mats you'd see from VW and Weathertech, but they are still completely waterproof.

I went over to their location to get the third row of the Tiguan scanned because they don't currently offer a mat for the third row. At the same time i purchased the front and second row mats and they installed them on site. FYI - they'll be making the mat for the third row based on my vehicle scan. Once it passes fitment tests, it'll be generally available to everyone. 

*UPDATE - 2018-05-08 *- 3rd Row is Now Available. I've added a couple pictures to my amazon link below. 

TLDR - see these pictures - the mats are already dirty... it's that time of year after all. I can't seem to share pictures inline with amazon clouddrive, so you'll just have to click the link below to see the pictures. 
*https://www.amazon.ca/clouddrive/share/dvEVgsNMhfKOvVmcLAQHCBMeBCLvvnnMEa2y7RueT5h*


When looking for mats, there are really only a few factors that need to be considered:
1) Coverage
2) Fitment
3) Ease of cleaning

*Coverage*
The coverage of these mats are amazing (see pictures). In the front row, the sides of the mat go up to the plastic trim and the back portion of the mat lifts up and over the hump of the foot well. The only area left partially exposed is behind the gas pedal - probably for safety reasons. 

The second row mat is a single piece. It covers virtually all the carpeted surfaces from the bottom of the seat cushion right up to the base of the foot vents. The design means that these mats will hold a lot of water without having to worry about overflow or spill-over on hard turns.

*Fitment*
I was blown away by how well these mats fit in the car. I was so happy with the fit i swore i'd right a review (and maybe make a youtube video when the third row comes in). I've had Weathertech, and Findway mats, they both have their perks, but the fitment always had gaps where the mats wouldn't fit 100% or were floppy or whatever. These mats fit very tight, so they won't be very easy to get in and out of the vehicle. Good news is that they are relatively easy to clean (we'll get to that later). You'll see how well they fit from the pictures, everything is snug fit, there's no lifting anywhere though. The scans and manufacturing must be top notch. 

*Ease of cleaning*
I can't speak to this yet - I've only wiped up the surface with a microfibre cloth after just a little bit of dirt on it. That was easy, and worked great. From what i'm told, there's no need to hose them off. A combination of a vacuum and damp cloth should work. This is because there the mat is soft and doesn't have pockets to collect dirt like a traditional rubber mat. The result is that you can wipe away pretty much anything. 

*Final Verdict*
In summary, these mats are awesome! I kind of had expectations that they'd be like WeatherTech, but these are significantly better in both coverage and fitment. If you're looking into custom fitted mats because you're in a wet/snow climate, you should seriously consider TuxMat. There are other reviews about TuxMats in general - use google. 

- Free shipping is available in Canada
https://www.tuxmat.ca/store/p299/volkswagen-tiguan
https://www.tuxmat.ca/


----------



## sickify (Jan 12, 2018)

Holy cow, these look awesome. I got the rubber mats thrown in free on mine, but I think I'll have to look at purchasing these in the future.
I'm in Edmonton, so not as much salt as you guys, but things still get to be a mess in winter.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

gord888 said:


> - Free shipping is available in Canada


Free shipping is also available in the US from Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/TuxMat-Custo...&qid=1520810126&sr=1-1&keywords=tuxmat+tiguan

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## Volkshouse (Jan 17, 2018)

I got the weather tech ones for my Tiguan, honestly these look much nicer and seem to cover much more area. I also had to deal with Weather-Tech ineptitude, however they made me feel better by the end. The first set was missing the grommet to lock it on to the floor, but still worked, they sent replacements to me a few days later that were for the 2017, (a full front set no less even though I only needed the Front L Drivers Side replaced), and then finally on the 3rd attempt they sent me the correct 2018 Front Set (Left and Right). When I asked about shipping back the defective ones and the 2017s they told me to "Recycle them" So I "recycled" the 2017 front ones on ebay ($$$) and kept the ones with the single broken grommet as a backup down the road. However now looking at these I may sell the defective ones for whatever I can and buy a set of these as well.


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

Volkshouse said:


> I got the weather tech ones for my Tiguan, honestly these look much nicer and seem to cover much more area.


I was actually curious about this. I wondered how these compared with the WeatherTech products. Thanks for the info.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## pwaug (Jan 4, 2001)

These do look nice, but I don't like the cut out below the gas pedal.

Weathertech are nice, but the coverage over the dead pedal is too short.

Husky Liners for the Tiguan will be available late March or early April and their fitments seem to be very good.


----------



## Volkshouse (Jan 17, 2018)

JSWTDI09 said:


> I was actually curious about this. I wondered how these compared with the WeatherTech products. Thanks for the info.


Don, I will say the weather-tech ones are sturdy as hell and will hold up a very long time it seems, they are also very easy to wipe down. I can't tell from the pictures in this post and I dont wanna talk down on the guys great mats, but I think the weather-tech ones may be a little sturdier to everyday wear but I could be very wrong, as I am just going off the pictures, however these mats look to cover a bit more up the sides and deeper below front seats from the back mats.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

I’ll be ordering some full coverage mats as soon as I have a delivery ETA for my Tig, and have to question someone stating that the FITMENT of these or any other mats are superior to WeatherTech’s. ALL of these companies are using 3D laser scanners to design the product. How much better could one company’s possibly fit? WT has been doing this for what, a decade now? They have a race team. If there’s an issue like the above they fix it. Not everyone that works there has a full brain, same with most places. 

As for coverage I would agree that these appear to come up the sides more. However imo unless you’re getting into your Tig from a construction site wearing your work boots everyday who needs an additional 1-2” of depth to protect the carpet? And for the price difference I’ll more than likely be getting mine from WT, especially since they have the cargo liner with fold out bumper protector.


----------



## gord888 (Feb 10, 2018)

Savvv said:


> I’ll be ordering some full coverage mats as soon as I have a delivery ETA for my Tig, and have to question someone stating that the FITMENT of these or any other mats are superior to WeatherTech’s. ALL of these companies are using 3D laser scanners to design the product. How much better could one company’s possibly fit? WT has been doing this for what, a decade now? They have a race team. If there’s an issue like the above they fix it. Not everyone that works there has a full brain, same with most places.
> 
> As for coverage I would agree that these appear to come up the sides more. However imo unless you’re getting into your Tig from a construction site wearing your work boots everyday who needs an additional 1-2” of depth to protect the carpet? And for the price difference I’ll more than likely be getting mine from WT, especially since they have the cargo liner with fold out bumper protector.



Savvv - it's cool to be skeptical. Weathertech has been around a lot longer and as far as i know, they created the fitted floor mat industry. Even if the scanning process is the same, the manufacturing process and materials are different. Since TuxMat uses a softer fabric material, they seem to "flex" outward and around the edges more. So when you slot it into the foot well, it has a tendency to push itself against the walls and keep itself locked into place. From my previous experience with Weathertechs, they fit pretty well, but they don't sit as flush around the edges as these mats do. Again - this is just my opinion.. i really do like these mats. The only thing i'm curious to find out, is durability. From other reviewers for other vehicles, they seem to hold up very well... we'll see how they compare to Weathertechs that seem to last damn near forever. For me though, i'd rather be very happy with mats that last 5 years, then mildly unsatisfied with mats that last 10 years. 

As far as your argument around coverage... if you don't need it, that's fine. I'm in Canada... i have kids... try telling your 4 year olds to keep their feet on the mats and not touch the unprotected carpeted areas when it's blowing snow and -25C. Or, if you're married... remind your wife not to put her feet so high up in the foot well that her feet go over the mat and causes water to drip under the mat and onto the carpet - odds are you'll get get slapped in the face (or a death stare).


----------



## sickify (Jan 12, 2018)

gord888 said:


> Savvv - it's cool to be skeptical. Weathertech has been around a lot longer and as far as i know, they created the fitted floor mat industry. Even if the scanning process is the same, the manufacturing process and materials are different. Since TuxMat uses a softer fabric material, they seem to "flex" outward and around the edges more. So when you slot it into the foot well, it has a tendency to push itself against the walls and keep itself locked into place. From my previous experience with Weathertechs, they fit pretty well, but they don't sit as flush around the edges as these mats do. Again - this is just my opinion.. i really do like these mats. The only thing i'm curious to find out, is durability. From other reviewers for other vehicles, they seem to hold up very well... we'll see how they compare to Weathertechs that seem to last damn near forever. For me though, i'd rather be very happy with mats that last 5 years, then mildly unsatisfied with mats that last 10 years.
> 
> As far as your argument around coverage... if you don't need it, that's fine. I'm in Canada... i have kids... try telling your 4 year olds to keep their feet on the mats and not touch the unprotected carpeted areas when it's blowing snow and -25C. Or, if you're married... remind your wife not to put her feet so high up in the foot well that her feet go over the mat and causes water to drip under the mat and onto the carpet - odds are you'll get get slapped in the face (or a death stare).


You must know my kids and my wife!

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

sickify said:


> You must know my kids and my wife!


You beat me to it! :laugh:

I understand the difference in materials and how they would “lay up” against the sides of the foot wells. Definitely something to consider as I wouldn’t want to buy mats that allow stuff that falls to slip down in between the carpet and mat. :thumbup:


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

How thick are these mats? The problem I have always had with all floor mats is wearing a hole in the mats under my heels. At least with my Tiguan, I don't have to worry about the hole under my clutch pedal, but I will certainly eventually wear a hole below the gas pedal. A related question would be which ones are thicker, Tux or WT?

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## gord888 (Feb 10, 2018)

JSWTDI09 said:


> How thick are these mats? The problem I have always had with all floor mats is wearing a hole in the mats under my heels. At least with my Tiguan, I don't have to worry about the hole under my clutch pedal, but I will certainly eventually wear a hole below the gas pedal. A related question would be which ones are thicker, Tux or WT?
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don



the TuxMats will be thicker because they are plush in the "ribbed" areas. But it's not really a measure of durability. Weathertech mats are made of a thick rubber whereas these are a PVC leather-like material. Long term durability is still up in there air with TuxMats because they just haven't been on the market that long. As for wearing out a hole with your heel - the TuxMats have a rubber pad where your right heel will rest - I presume that'll prevent you from wearing out a hole.


----------



## gord888 (Feb 10, 2018)

3rd Row Pictures are up - I've added a couple pictures to my amazon link in the original post. 

The 3rd row mat is a tight fit and has a lot of coverage. Unlike the first and second row, there's no room to put any of the clips in to hold it in place, but the design is a very snug fit to prevent it from moving around. I do see the mat shift just a little bit when i slide the 2nd row seat back and forth. The reason for this is a bit of friction between the bottom of the seat where it overhangs the rail, and the mat. The amount it shifts is maybe 1-2cm... It's something you'll notice if you're looking for it, but doesn't affect coverage of the mat. 

Overall i'm very impressed with the mats. If any of you are interested, i can post pictures of the mats during and after the recent ice storm in April. I had about 1/2 of water in the front mats and i was never worried about it sloshing over the edges like i was with other brands. Also, at no time did i have to ask my wife to put her feet on mats... nor did i care at all where my kids boots were stepping. Worth every penny. 

Doesn't look like TuxMat has updated their amazon listing, but they have updated their site for purchase of the full set:
https://www.tuxmat.ca/store/p299/volkswagen-tiguan


----------



## boonbunsen (Apr 22, 2018)

They do look very nice, my only issue is the backseat, good luck taking those out in the winter to clean when they are dirty without making a mess everywhere. I usually clean my floormats at least once a month in the winter.


----------



## 99 SVT Bolt (Dec 13, 2014)

TuxMat vs WeatherTech on a GTI


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

Website says they’re out of stock


----------



## TofuBoyz (Jul 10, 2018)

Just got mine today and I like them a lot. The fit is very good due to the clips and velcro pads they give you. You can keep it very tight against the sides. They aren’t exactly cushy, but definitely feel better to me than the rigid weathertech and husky types. 

I’ll probably keep the rear seats in place permanently and just switch out the fronts when the winter is over.


----------



## 1leafsfan (Oct 28, 2018)

Ordered mine from costco.ca on Friday, -$20 if you use masterpass and free delivery.


----------



## daisoman (Apr 20, 2009)

Those look way better the the WT.

Anyone wanna buy my full set front and rear weather tech?


99 SVT Bolt said:


> TuxMat vs WeatherTech on a GTI


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tdb2 (Mar 20, 2018)

I bought them. They are not bad. Probably worth the money. Not as slippery as WTs when wet.


----------



## daisoman (Apr 20, 2009)

Picked up a GTI and found these findway mats. Claims to be water proof and is of a carpet type. I wish I got these for the Tiguan instead of the weathertech. Anyways $99 Canadian dollars for the full set. 

So far so good









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

I like that the hold downs are covered (mushroom top) and aren't the OEM style (open top), which can let water/slush leak thru


----------



## thewire (Nov 24, 2018)

looks nice but wondering how durable those fake leathery top though? It will get destroyed with daily rubbing especially on the driver side.


----------



## daisoman (Apr 20, 2009)

thewire said:


> looks nice but wondering how durable those fake leathery top though? It will get destroyed with daily rubbing especially on the driver side.


Man didn't mean to hijack this thread...

Front passenger clip already broke sent them an email and they sent me a bunch of replacement parts. I guess they know this is the weak point of the mats. 

Speaking of the faux leather where your feet rest, I've read people saying they last and others saying they don't. But either way I can buy 3 sets for the price of 1 set of WT. And since they're local to me I would even try just to buy the driver's side.

Fingers cross they hold up tho



Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------

